# Biggest fish of my life so far!!



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

Just caught a 50+lb black drum, on my shimano corrado 200e7 with 15lb line on a ugly stick light. Gave me a 5-10 min fight, ran under the boat and almost wrapped me in the prop. The biggest fish to date... One happy fisherman right now, and it was a good release so it can be caught another day.


----------

